

Hndir.com doubles to 500 college-enrolled hackers - jmtame
http://jmtame.posterous.com/hndircom-now-up-to-500-college-hackers

======
almost
Hndir rejects my .ac.uk email address. You'll probably want to fix that if you
want it to work for schools in the UK.

~~~
karanbhangui
it also rejects .ca emails for schools in canada (i.e. uwaterloo.ca)

------
dzlobin
It put me in the incorrect school. Good idea but work on that email validation

------
julsonl
My college uses the edu.ph domain. So I can't register too.

